# new pc build



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

planning on building new system using some old and new parts. i currently own a crappy packardbell x2712 pc.

MOTHERBOARD: x48 asus rampage formula
CPU COOLING: thermaltake bigtyp 120 vx
MEMORY:4 gb (2x2gb) ocz flex II
GRAPHICS CARD:??a good one?? (if it comes out soon)
CASE:lian li pc-a71b
PSUC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad-SLi 
HARD DRIVE: 500gb samsung spinpoint
OPTICAL DRIVE:asus 8xdl-dvd with light scribe

i already have a q6600, monitor, speaker etc.etc.

the next time i upgrade is gonna be in 2 years minimum and im going to recycle as many parts as possible. suggestions on what to change would be very much appreciated.


----------



## choppy (Apr 26, 2008)

drop the 9800gx2, its gonna end-of-life in a couple of months and replaced by g200. if you can wait then buy the new architecture. also i doubt ur gonna need 1.5kw power supply. save a bit of cash and buy anything upto 1kw thats cheaper


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

i chose the 9800 gx2 cause i wasnt sure when the 9900's are coming out, so if you now roughly when there coming out it would be really helpfull

im getting a 1.5kw psu cause i dont want to uprgrade it for a good 7 or so years


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2008)

just because it's going EOL in acouple months doesn't mean they won't be supported. The gx2 is a great card, I couldn't be happier with mine. It alone gave me a 5000 point increase in 3dmark06. If you want to fastest 1 video card set up out right now, and don't wanna wait for the 9900 cards or the ATI 4xxx cards, the gx2 is the clear choice. I would suggest getting a EVGA so if the 9900 come out, you could possibly use thier step-up program to trade the 9800 for a 9900.

also, I would recommend the EVGA 750i ftw motherboard. Cost less than $200 usd, and my set up scores very close to a 790 chipset motherboard set up with the same cpu and video card and ddr3 ram instead of ddr2(less than 300 point spread). BTW, I usually run my system with a higher OC, I was asked to show my score with a 3.6 OC to compare to the 790 system. OC'ed to 3994 mhz, I score 18,144

http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/9547/compareqh8.jpg


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

oh, i forgot all about evga's step program but im not sure it will work since im in england


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2008)

I edited my last post, re-read


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2008)

also, save some money, you don't need a 1500 watt psu. 750 watts would be overkill for your listed specs.


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

i've heard that ncidia chipsets OC bad and people have had a lot of trouble using them plus im not gonna be getting sli since its to much of a hassle so theres no point in me getting a nvidia chipset


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

what 750w psu would you recommend?


----------



## choppy (Apr 26, 2008)

razaron, what res will you be gaming at? if your not gaming at ultra high res then you got no need for ultra high end cards.

also, ati are releasing hd4000 series next few weeks, so expect a quick reply for nvidia. possibly next couple months for new high end cards?


----------



## choppy (Apr 26, 2008)

razaron said:


> what 750w psu would you recommend?



top notch psu

750W TX Corsair PSU, single 12V rail, energy efficient, quiet & cool, fully compatible,5 yr warranty
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=684732


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

im using a 24"  1920-1200 moniter


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2008)

razaron said:


> i've heard that ncidia chipsets OC bad and people have had a lot of trouble using them plus im not gonna be getting sli since its to much of a hassle so theres no point in me getting a nvidia chipset




nvidia chipsets OC bad? That's only with the 790 chipsets(driver issue). The 750i ftw board is actually made specifically for OC'ing. My 3000 mhz e8400 will post at 4700 mhz on this board(that around a 60% OC). EVGA has a 750 board with a e8400 in it running at 4500 mhz 27/7(that's a 50% oc)with stock cpu cooling. The 750 chipset is great for OC'ing. 

Also, about the SLI option, use it or not doesn't really matter. This board is just better than a 790 board(because of the OC problems the 790 has) and cost atleast $100 less than the x48 board your looking at($299 for the x48 compared to $189 for the 750).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2008)

razaron said:


> what 750w psu would you recommend?




I use this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171024


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

does it support 1150mhz ddr2


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 26, 2008)

1500 Watts?? Thats too much (Can't think you can keep up with the electric bills) 850 Watts is enough to power a QX9650 and 2 9800 GX2. So I expect you to buy around 1K W. Get something like OCZ GameXStream 1010 Watts or PC Power % Cooling Turbo-Cool 1000 Watts. Go wait another 3 months until ATI releases the 4850 and 4870xx series. Then this will seriously kick nvidia's ass.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 26, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I use this one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171024



Thats one great psu but... more then 1 12V+ rails can cause loss in sli performance.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2008)

razaron said:


> does it support 1150mhz ddr2



From what I've read on EVGA's forums, I believe it supports all ddr2 ram


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Thats one great psu but... more then 1 12V+ rails can cause loss in sli performance.




he doesn't plan on going SLI, atleast not now


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

i just realised my case can fit 2 psu's, so i can just get anoher psu when i need it

ive edited 1st post


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2008)

that's a better PSU choice IMHO


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

im new to this nternet language thing so for all i now IMHO means inter moleculer housing ordnance   a meaning would be helpful


----------



## choppy (Apr 26, 2008)

haha, in my honest opinion


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 26, 2008)

razaron said:


> im new to this nternet language thing so for all i now IMHO means inter moleculer housing ordnance   a meaning would be helpful



IMHO In My Humble Opinion 
IMHO In My Hesitating Opinion 
IMHO In My Highest Opinion 
IMHO In My Holy Opinion 
IMHO In My Honest Opinion 
IMHO Internet Media House (Russian media-buying agency)


----------



## choppy (Apr 26, 2008)

listen razaron, imho i think a hd4870x2 would suit your needs, wait a couple weeks and check the benchies that start appearing. might save u a 100 or so quid


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2008)

im just hoping there'll be prerelease reviews so i dont have 2 wait ages for one
and 2gig gddr5 would be really cool on the hd4870x2


----------

